# Is it possible she's not pregnant?



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

My nubian was supposedly due last weekend or the weekend before, with no known breeding date due to pasture breeding (per the previous owner). Her sides are definitely bulging, no bagging up yet. I felt her side yesterday and the part that LOOKS like babies poking out (right side) actually felt like a water balloon. It was soft and easy to push inwards, but then popped back out. I didn't feel any babies at all, though she was dancing around so I couldn't spend much time trying. Forget using a stethescope to listen, she's not having any of that. I will try to get a picture to upload with this to show her belly and sausage teats. :ROFL: 
Then can anybody guess prego or not, if so how far along? This is just nuts. Okay, so I'm going out armed with a digital camera and see if I can get night photos.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Has she been bred before? If no known due date it would be anytime between the last day exposed to a buck and 5 months later, give or take a few days.

Prego bellies would have some substance to them and not feel totally squishy. You should be able to feel something.

To tell if she might me pregnant we need a picture of the vulva with the tail in its natural position, No help in holding it up. Udder shots are not completely reliable unless the doe is a first freshener since those bred previously sometimes wait till the last minute to fill up.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Let me try that again.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

She's obviously way too thin, but we've had her only three weeks and have wormed her, vaccinated her, and are feeding her grain twice a day to try to get her at a healthier weight. She just doesn't look really far along prego like the other pics I've seen on here.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

That definitely looks odd...

I'm hardly and expert but I'm not convinced that's a pregnancy. Have no idea what else it could be? I just know that in my experience the pregnant belly seemed further back towards the pin bones and was definitely firm.

The pooch pics are a little too dark for me to see very well, also.

Has the "pregnant belly" gotten bigger or changed size since you got her three weeks ago?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

No, nothing has changed at all except she's putting on some weight along her ribs and backbone from eating better. My pregnant boer who is just a couple months along has gotten bigger, but Mojo has not at all. :shrug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She does not look pregnant to me but I am not the best at judging. She looks like she has either spread from previous pregnancies or herniated. Only time will tell.


At the sale barn I saw a goat who the seller tried to pawn off as pregnant and due any time. This doe had huge "saddle bag" looking sides that would flop around when she challenged the other goats. This goat was not pregnant but rather had herniated her abdominal cavity.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! I guess I should quit waiting for her to bag up. Our local vet only charges $25 for ultrasounds, so if they are in today I'm going to take her down. If that's not a pregnant belly, we probably need to know what else may be wrong with her....especially before breeding season is upon us! I feel like such a fool waiting three weeks for babies to come......I will let everyone know what the vet says!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No she is not pregnant.  Sorry

That belly, that is just a healthy rumen. I have a doe that people always think she is pregnant.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mojo is NOT pregnant, so you guys are all right. You're good! The vet couldn't find anything at all in the ultrasound, and said she could be bred in the fall but currently isn't. He also guessed her age at 5-6. :sigh: He said her muscles are loose from being bred previously with probable trips or better. 
I called the man I bought her from and he was less than apologetic, denying that he even told me she was pregnant (his wife had too, and I have the ad listing her that way) and saying I had no proof I even bought her from him. I'm not upset, what goes around comes around and I pity him.
At least I can quit worrying about feeding big mouth bottle babies! :ROFL: AND, I'm counting my blessings. He sold me a boer goat that he didn't know was pregnant who is. Her name is Karma. How appropriate.  
Thank you all for your help. :hug:


----------

